# Painting Soap



## Sharyn (Jun 5, 2020)

Good morning everyone, can someone please tell me the best way to paint soap? I have bought soap paint, I have used micas mixed with alcohol.... it won't spread evenly, sometimes it won't dry.  Thank you


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 5, 2020)

Sharyn said:


> Good morning everyone, can someone please tell me the best way to paint soap? I have bought soap paint, I have used micas mixed with alcohol.... it won't spread evenly, sometimes it won't dry.  Thank you


Use colors from mad micas you will not have any problems. I just painted the top of my watermelon soap with a little for a more brilliant red color and it went on smoothly. It also washes off your utensils very easily. I have micas from other companies and they don’t work as well as mad micas colors. It works well with oil or water.


----------



## Sharyn (Jun 5, 2020)

Wow, that is beautiful, thank you very much


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 6, 2020)

Thank you. This is what it looks like in slices


----------



## SPowers (Jun 6, 2020)

Just a couple of days ago I saw a tutorial where someone took a mixture of AC & alcohol and painted on a 'pencil line'... it was done on M&P.  Can this be done with CP.  It seems like it would be a much less messy task.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jun 6, 2020)

Sharyn said:


> Good morning everyone, can someone please tell me the best way to paint soap? I have bought soap paint, I have used micas mixed with alcohol.... it won't spread evenly, sometimes it won't dry.  Thank you


You can coat your soap with dishwasher safe hodge-podge and then paint over the hodge-podge. I have never tried it, I read an article about painting soap and that is where I learned it from.


----------



## Sharyn (Jun 6, 2020)

ShySoaper said:


> Thank you. This is what it looks like in slices


OMG! that is just beautiful!
I checked out Madmicas, so many beautiful colours and tones. They do post to Australia however, I think the postage will be too much, I will check first. 
Thank you again.... I also found on Google how to make Mod Podge, which I made yesterday, I am going to try it today.



Todd Ziegler said:


> You can coat your soap with dishwasher safe hodge-podge and then paint over the hodge-podge. I have never tried it, I read an article about painting soap and that is where I learned it from.


Thank you, yes I did the same thing yesterday and I am trying it today (Mod Podge I found) 1 Cup of Elmer's Glue and 1/3 Cup water, mix well and put into airtight container. I did that and I painted an old soap rose that I had, looked ok, but I will try it properly today. Thank you again.


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 7, 2020)

I painted my watermelon soap with a paint brush slightly wet with water and it has dried and isn’t coming off on my hand when touched. I used Mad Micas colors


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 7, 2020)

I've done painted soap once for a challenge.  I made my soap as usual, and then once it was out of the mold I made more soap using only liquid oils and no FO.  I then split that into paper cups and coloured it with micas to use for painting.


----------



## glendam (Jun 8, 2020)

I use face paints to paint on soap, I am a face painter so I have them on hand already.  I made the little prince soap with them.  
(Here is a link to the post where there is a picture)








						The little prince soap
					

When I was told the name of this collaboration, Summer Sunshine, my mind immediately went to the song “You are my sunshine”. It is one of my favorite songs. I heard it for the first tim…




					soapsbyglenda.wordpress.com


----------



## Relle (Jun 8, 2020)

Sharyn said:


> OMG! that is just beautiful!
> I checked out Madmicas, so many beautiful colours and tones. They do post to Australia however, I think the postage will be too much, I will check first.


Sharyn, just did a dummy order for mad micas, I put in 10 - 1/4 ounce jars of mica - $30 and it was $47 dollar postage  and that's US dollars, so add on an extra 30% on top for the AUD difference. Not worth it in my opinion. There are lot's of places to get supplies from the US, but the time you add on postage forget it. Also it works only to be about 70 grams in weight which is not a lot, to charge $47 in postage. 70 grams could be put in an envelope.


----------



## Sharyn (Jun 8, 2020)

Relle said:


> Sharyn, just did a dummy order for mad micas, I put in 10 - 1/4 ounce jars of mica - $30 and it was $47 dollar postage  and that's US dollars, so add on an extra 30% on top for the AUD difference. Not worth it in my opinion. There are lot's of places to get supplies from the US, but the time you add on postage forget it. Also it works only to be about 70 grams in weight which is not a lot, to charge $47 in postage. 70 grams could be put in an envelope.


Wow, thank you so much for that Relle, it was lovely of you to do that. It is out of my price range as I am doing this as a hobby and for my great grandchildren. I am getting a little better at it. 
I made some Mod Podge and it looked a lot better, The one on the left is normal painting and I stuck the doll soap on a spare bar (cut in half), that I had (hence I had to paint the background to look like snow),  then I used the doll as an embed and covered it with clear MP. The one the right (Elsa) is using the Mod Podge, and a white background and again I covered it in clear MP.  My youngest greatgrandchild of 20 months can paint better than me LOL. I am better at creating than actually doing it...... Now I have some orders from friends for some Frozen soaps and Super Heroes!!!  I would appreciate any tips



glendam said:


> I use face paints to paint on soap, I am a face painter so I have them on hand already.  I made the little prince soap with them.
> (Here is a link to the post where there is a picture)
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, what a beautiful idea, I love the little prince and the sun....



KiwiMoose said:


> I've done painted soap once for a challenge.  I made my soap as usual, and then once it was out of the mold I made more soap using only liquid oils and no FO.  I then split that into paper cups and coloured it with micas to use for painting.
> View attachment 46742


They are just beautiful, what a fabulous gift done up in a box. Gorgeous!!



ShySoaper said:


> I painted my watermelon soap with a paint brush slightly wet with water and it has dried and isn’t coming off on my hand when touched. I used Mad Micas colors


Thank you, I must try that.



Todd Ziegler said:


> You can coat your soap with dishwasher safe hodge-podge and then paint over the hodge-podge. I have never tried it, I read an article about painting soap and that is where I learned it from.


Hi Todd, I made some Mod Podge? with Elmer's glue and water.... works a treat thank you.


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 8, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> I've done painted soap once for a challenge.  I made my soap as usual, and then once it was out of the mold I made more soap using only liquid oils and no FO.  I then split that into paper cups and coloured it with micas to use for painting.
> View attachment 46742


So pretty when will I be able to do some soap art like that.


----------



## glendam (Jun 9, 2020)

Sharyn said:


> They are just beautiful, what a fabulous gift done up in a box. Gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## maxine289 (Jun 9, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> I've done painted soap once for a challenge.  I made my soap as usual, and then once it was out of the mold I made more soap using only liquid oils and no FO.  I then split that into paper cups and coloured it with micas to use for painting.
> View attachment 46742


These are stunning!  What did you use to help you paint the design, or did you do this free-hand?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 10, 2020)

I do freehand. My other hobby is painting mandalas on rocks


----------



## StarChild (Jun 10, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> I've done painted soap once for a challenge.  I made my soap as usual, and then once it was out of the mold I made more soap using only liquid oils and no FO.  I then split that into paper cups and coloured it with micas to use for painting.
> View attachment 46742


 These are really lovely, I've never seen soap like this before!


----------

